# I Could Really Use The Hedgehog Gang Right now.



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey guys all the best in the new year!

sorry to bring up some sad news but im going threw so big tourmoil in my life right now
and i just need some words of encourgement or some cute hedgie pictures.

you guys always make me feel better and i just hope for some hedgie hugs and love right now.

thanks.

chantell


----------



## hedgieluv (Oct 29, 2011)

cthom,
Hugs and comfort to you with the start of the new year. Im sorry you are suffering and hope that the circumstances prove short and resolve quickly. Hugs from Persephone, too, with slightly more pokiness!


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

thank you so much.

me and my fiancee' are calling off our engagment. and its really devestating.

thanks for all the hedgie hugs.


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

I'm sorry you are having a rough time. May the new year bring you many happy surprises!


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

thank you everyone. just thank you.

it helps. all the well wishes.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear things are rough right now. :\ Inky and I and the rest of the gang send hugs!


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry you are going through some tough times but know you are always in this hedgehog communities thoughts.


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

I hope you feel better! its 2012 and maybe its time for a fresh new start  You will always have the support of the hedgehog central community!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry things aren't looking up right now. I wish you the best of luck and hope the new year brings you joy and good health.


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm so glad i have you guys and the community. it definitly helps me to feel not so alone. 

i love you guys.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hope you feel better soon. Everything will work out.

Hedgie hugs from Cholla, Pepper & me. And here's a picture of Cholla that never fails to make me smile.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

At that pic PJ


----------

